# Nikon D300 ISO



## Soto

Hello Guys,

I've looking for this and I can't find it... I want to know the excact meaning of this ISO settings in the Nikon D300.

Below ISO 200 I get this:

1. L0.3 = ???

2. L0.7 = ???

3. L1.0 = ???

Which is ISO 100 and what are the others?

Thanks guys


----------



## SpeedTrap

L1.0 = 100
L0.7 = 125

Hope that helps


----------



## abraxas

I've been wondering this myself.  From what little I could bear to read the manual all I remember is ~used occasionally~

Not good enough. So I looked around and come up with the following from NikonUSA.com



> Low-Noise ISO from 200-3200: The D300s DX-format CMOS sensor with a high signal-to-noise ratio empowers photographers to select from a broad range of ISOs from 200-3200 with exceptional performance at low-noise high ISO settings. Included is an expanded range of options *with Lo-1 (ISO 50 equivalent)* and Hi-1 (ISO 6400 equivalent).



I'm not sure what the rest are, but iso 50 is something I've been wanting, now I got it.


----------



## RKW3

Why don't they just say ISO 50 straight up?


----------



## JimmyO

I dont believe it is actually 50 iso, but emulated or something. Same with 6400 iso.


----------



## Antithesis

From what dpreview said about the d300, ISO 50 and 6400 basically has a levels adjustment done in-camera. I'm not sure if that will reduce noise at ISO 50, but it will increase noise at 6400 in the same manner as photoshop would if you lightened it a stop via levels from 3200.


----------



## Soto

Hey guys thanks... I got the info

ISO L0.3 = ISO160

ISO L0.7 = ISO125

ISO L1.0 = ISO100


----------



## mike55

Hi

When I had the Nikon D200 this was not there, you just got the ISO 100to 3200 and just go through to get the shots you wanted in taking pictures.

I have seen the D300 in the shop and it is very impressive and I like the new 3inch LCD screen and improve design of the camera with the 6 frame a second and ad the battery handgrip the frame rate increase to 8 FPS. Good to use in wedding or sports.


mike55


----------



## JIP

RKW3 said:


> Why don't they just say ISO 50 straight up?


 
Um..... beause it's Nikon.


----------

